# System erlaubt nur Win98



## ethex (20. Februar 2002)

hi ihr,

komischer weise laesst mein system nur win98 problemlos installieren und laufen.

wenn ich zb. winxp win2k2 suse/mandrake linux installieren will dann stuerzt er IMMER ab :>

BeOS hab ich auch probiert, da laeuft er 2min stabil dann kackt er auch ab...

das ist wirklich seltsam.

system:

Athlon TB ~ 1400 MHz
Hercules 3d Prophet II [GeForce 2 TI]
Creative sounblaster
2 Seagate platten eine 20gig u eine 4 gig [ich weiss das 24 gig ich viel sind]
Chaintech Motherboard 7AJA2
512 SD-Ram á 256 von Infinion und 256 von noname firma [am ram kannz nich liegen hab infinion auch einzeln geprobt]
300W netzteil


----------



## Freaky (20. Februar 2002)

*tata*

moin

könnte oder liegt wahrscheinlich am power managment !!!
mit cd booten und wenn der blaue schirm kommt F7 drücken oder F5
weiß net mehr genau welche es war *g* drück einfach beide *gg*
dann  wähle "standart pc" aus....sollte es immer noch net gehn schalte im bios das pm aus bzw. acpi


gruß

freaky


----------

